# التقنية الحيوية في حياتنا المعاصرة



## ربيع عاطر (11 أغسطس 2009)

*التقنية الحيوية في حياتنا المعاصرة​

Biotechnology in our Contemporary Life​​
*




*لما كانت العلوم الحياتية تنفرد بخصوصية أساسية في تماسها المباشر بالإنسان وملازمتها لحياته وغذائه، فقد تطورت معارفها بشكل ديناميكي وسريع إلى أن أخذت أشكالاً وآفاقاً متعددة ومتداخلة، وأفرزت منظومة معرفية جديدة ذات علاقة مباشرة وأساسية بالتنمية هي منظومة التكنولوجيا الحيوية أو التقنيات الحيوية (البيوتكنولوجيا **Biotechnology**). *
*وقد أصبحت هذه المنظومة تمثل قاعدة أساسية واسعة لبرامج التنمية المختلفة، ومؤشراً على مدى التفوق والتقدم العلمي والحضاري، لاسيما في مجال توفير وتنمية احتياجات الإنسان الغذائية والدوائية، والصناعات البيئية والاقتصادية وغيرها.*


*التقنيات الحيوية: تسخير معرفة العلوم الحياتية وتطبيقاتها لأغراض تكنولوجية وصناعية لأعمال بناءة في خدمة الإنسان. *

*إن مفهوم التقانات الحيوية قديم الممارسة إلا أن المصطلح حديث المنشأ، حيث تصاعد البحث والابتكار في هذا المجال إلى أن بلغ معنى الثورة العلمية للتقانات الحيوية **Biotechnology Revolution** مع نهاية القرن العشرين.*


*فالبيوتكنولوجيا هي مجمل التقنيات والمعارف المرتبطة باستخدام ما هو حي في عمليات الإنتاج المنبثقة من أوجه التقدم الحديثة التي حققتها البيولوجيا الجزيئية.*


*في عالمنا هذا الذي تتناقص فيه الطاقة والموارد الطبيعية، تقدم البيوتكنولوجيا مصدراً متجدداً للغذاء والطاقة بل وحتى الكيماويات الصناعية.*


*يعد علم التقنية الحيوية أحد ميادين العلوم التطبيقية والتكنولوجية المبنية على الخصائص الفريدة للمادة الحيوية، وللتقنية الحيوية تعريفات عدة تختلف في نطاقها الشكلي ولكنها تتفق في النطاق الجوهري فهي تُعَرَّف بمفهومها الواسع على أنها **"** مجمل التقانات التي تستخدم النظم الحيوية والكائنات الحية أو مكوناتها لإنتاج أو تحوير أو تطوير منتجات أو عمليات من أجل استخدامات معينة قد تكون ذات قيمة وفائدة للإنسا**ن **"** .*

*ولا تتحقق التطبيقات الناجمة عن التكنولوجيا الحيوية إلا بدمج عدد كبير من المجالات العلمية والتكنولوجية، فعلم التقنية الحيوية علم متعدد الجوانب ويعتمد على الكثير من العلوم الأخرى كالفيزياء الأحيائية التطبيقية والكيمياء وعلم الأحياء الدقيقة والكيمياء الحيوية وعلم الوراثة وعلم الفيزيولوجيا وعلم الأحياء الجزيئي وعلم الإنزيمات والكيمياء التحليلية وعلوم الأغذية والهندسة الكيميائية والأحياء المجهرية الصناعية وغيرها. *


*إن علم التقنية الحيوية **Biotechnology** علم يتعامل مع الكائنات الحية لإنتاج المواد أو لتقديم بعض الخدمات للإنسان ، وقد عكف الإنسان على تطويع بعض الكائنات الحية بطرق بسيطة تطورت مع التقدم العلمي حتى استطاع الإنسان أن يتحكم في العديد من الكائنات، ومع تقدم الثورة الصناعية في القرن الماضي نشط الإنسان في استخدام الآلات المبتكرة في تحسين كفاءة التقنيات الحيوية التقليدية، مما أحدث طفرة كبيرة في مجالات الإنتاج النباتي والحيواني وإنتاج اللقاحات وتشخيص الأمراض ....وغيرها ، **ومن بين أهم التقنيات الحديثة ما يسمى بالهندسة الوراثية** وتقنية إعادة تركيب الحمض النووي (**DNA**) ، وكذلك معالجة الشفرات الوراثية في الحيوانات ونقلها أو ما يسمى بالعلاج الجيني ، وكذلك زراعة الأنسجة النباتية والحيوانية وزيادة أعداد الأجنة لحيوانات المزرعة الاقتصادية وعلاج حالات العقم عند الإنسان عن طريق الإخصاب الخارجي (أطفال الأنابيب) واستخدام الخلايا الجذعية في العلاج الخلوي بالإضافة إلى اكتشاف طرق الاستنساخ والدمج الخلوي وطرق الحفظ الخلوي لفترات زمنية طويلة وغيرها من التقنيات المتعددة والمختلفة.*

*البيوتكنولوجيا تمكننا من تصنيع العقاقير والكيماويات الصناعية بطريقة أرخص وبقدر من التلوث أقل بكثير. *


----------



## ربيع عاطر (11 أغسطس 2009)

*منذ آلاف السنين استخدم أناس من مختلف الحضارات هذه العمليات البيولوجية في شكل منظم لصناعة الأغذية والصبغات، الأدوية، الوقود، المواد اللاصقة، الورق والمخصبات. *


*أما الآن فمن الممكن أن تقوم البكتريا بصناعة البروتين الآدمي، وأن تفرز البلاستيك، وأن تنتج مضادات التجميد، وأن تهضم نشارة الخشب وتحولها إلى بروتين يؤكل، وأن تعيش على نفايات البترول، وأن تحلل مبيدات الأعشاب، وأن تستخلص المعادن من مياه البحار، وأن تحيل النفايات الآدمية إلى غذاء.*

*وبفضل من الله عز وجل ثم بفضل التقدم المتسارع في المعرفة النظرية والتطبيقية، ظهرت قدرات جديدة تتجه إلى الإنسان ذاته، سواء أكان ذلك بالجراحة، أم بالعقاقير، أم بالتوليد الاصطناعي، أم بتكييف الجينات أو تعديلها أو نقلها أو عزلها أو تنقيتها أو تطعيمها أو دمجها، وغير ذلك مما يدخل في نطاق الهندسة البيولوجية **Biological Engineering*





*ولقد أمكن تحديد مراحل أربع متميزة لهذه الثورة البيولوجية:*

*1.**مرحلة البيولوجيا الجزئية **Molecular Biology** : هو علم يحاول فهم آليات الحياة على مستوى الجزئيات والتفاعل بينها.*

*2.**مرحلة بيولوجيا الخلية **Cell Biology**: وهي لا تقتصر على دراسة العلاقات داخل الخلايا نفسها بل تشمل أيضاً أساسية دراسة العلاقات بين الخلايا بعضها ببعض. ذلك أن الخلايا تشكل مجتمعاً داخل الأنسجة، إذ يتصل بعضها ببعض عن طريق تبادل الإشارات التي تعرفها المستقبلات على سطوح الخلايا.*


*3.**مرحلة علم الغدد الصم العصبي **Neuro-endocrinology**: وهي تخص اتصال الأعضاء والأجهزة بعضها مع بعض وتنسيق وظائفها عن طريق التكامل بين الجهاز العصبي وجهاز الغدد الصماء.*


*4.**مرحلة ثورة الهندسة الوراثية **Genetic Engineering**: أو ما يسمى تكنولوجيا دنا – **DNA** أي تكنولوجيا الحمض الريبي النووي منقوص الأوكسجين. *
*وتعتبر هذه المرحلة أحدث مراحل الثورة البيولوجية و أكثرها جاذبية وإثارة للخلاف بين العلماء. *

*وهذه التكنولوجيا الحيوية الجديدة تتيح لنا إعادة برمجة التفاعلات الجزيئية والخلوية المكتشفة خلال المراحل السابقة من الثورة البيولوجية. *

*ويستطيع العلم من خلال الهندسة الوراثية أن يؤثر في الحياة تأثيراً مباشراً، كما يؤثر في الوراثة وفي أنواع الكائنات الحية.*

*وقد تطورت التقنيات الحيوية تطوراً جذرياً منذ أوائل السبعينيات واتسعت وتشعبت نشاطاتها . *

*ثم جاءت ثورة الأنزيمات ومن بينها أنزيمات البلمرة وأنزيمات القطع المتخصصة وأنزيمات النسخ العكسية وغيرها والتي أسرعت من تداول وتناول المادة الوراثية في مخطط متكامل للوصول إلى هدف معين ؛ مما ساعد الوراثيين لوضع المادة الوراثية على مائدة العمليات لتصبح قابلة للتغيير كماً ونوعاً بحيث تحذف منها مقاطع أو يضاف إليها ويعاد صياغتها بحيث تعبر عن ذاتها بطريقة جديدة وهو ما يسمى بالتطعيم الجيني ، وهو اتجاه معاصر في علم الأحياء تبلور خلال العقود القليلة الماضية حيث يعمل على التحكم بالصفات الوراثية كماً وكيفاً أكثر مما أعطته كافة الطرق الأخرى كالانتخاب والتهجين والتطفير . *​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (11 أغسطس 2009)

*كما ظهرت أيضاً تطورات في مجال الطب حيث أصبح بالإمكان إنتاج العديد من المواد الدوائية بواسطة الأحياء المجهرية .*

*وقد كانت أكبر القفزات التي أدت إلى دفع علم التقنية الحيوية إلى الأمام هي التطورات التي حصلت في مجال الهندسة الوراثية وظهور تقنية تشكيل الأحماض النووية **DNA Recombinant Technology** .*

*لقد بدأ ظهور الهندسة الوراثية في أوائل سبعينات القرن العشرين، ولن نشعر حقاً بالأثر الهائل لهذه التقنية إلا بعد مرور فترة ليست بالقصيرة من الزمن، وهذه التقنية تتضمن إيلاج جينات غريبة في خلايا الميكروبات لتتحول إلى معامل لصناعة البروتين.*


*إن التقنية الحيوية الحديثة تعتمد أساساً على الميكروبات المهندسة وراثياً التي يستخدمها علماء البيولوجيا الجزيئية ليحولوها إلى مصانع لإنتاج الغذاء، الكيماويات، العقاقير والوقود. *

*إن علم البيوتكنولوجيا يتركز أساساً على معرفة الإنسان الجيدة للجينات وقدرته على تغييرها عن طريق استخدام تقنيات الهندسة الوراثية . *

*ويستطيع الآن العلماء استخلاص أي جين من أي كائن حي ثم برمجته وراثياً عن طريق استخدام تقنية الهندسة الوراثية وتغييره إلى الأحسن ثم إعادته ثانية إلى الكائن الأساسي أو كائن آخر.*

*كما أحدثت العديد من التطبيقات التي أسهمت بشكل فاعل في وضع الحلول الحاسمة لكثير من مشكلات الإنسان المعاصر، مثل إنتاج الغذاء، وإنتاج الأعلاف غير التقليدية من مصادر زهيدة الثمن، وإنتاج مصادر بديلة للطاقة، وإنتاج بعض العقاقير والأدوية والعديد من المواد الصيدلانية، والتخلص من النفايات والمحافظة على البيئة. *

*ولقد حظيت تقنيات إنتاج البروتين وحيد الخلية من مصادر بترولية في الآونة الأخيرة باهتمام بعض الدول العربية، وذلك في ضوء الفجوة الغذائية التي يعيشها الوطن العربي بالنسبة للبروتين وتوقعات العجز في المستقبل سواء بالنسبة للحوم البيضاء أو بالنسبة للألبان ومنتجاتها.*









لقد أجمع العلماء في هذا العصر على أن التقنية الحيوية هي السبيل الوحيد في تطوير وتحديث الزراعة على مستوى العالم.


 ومن المعروف أن استخدام الهندسة الوراثية قد أدى إلى التحكم في الكائنات الحية سواء كانت نباتية أو حيوانية فيزيولوجياً وبيوكيميائياً، أثناء نموها أو أثناء العمليات الأخرى التالية التي تتعرض لها النباتات والفاكهة بعد الحصاد
فقد أتاح استخدام تقنية الهندسة الوراثية إطالة مدة الحفظ والتخزين وتأخير الإصابة الميكروبية للمنتجات الزراعية. 

ولقد قام العلماء حديثاً بعزل وتحوير جينات معينة، ثم إعادة إدخالها إلى النباتات للحصول على محاصيل معالجة وراثياً تتميز بصفات عالية القيمة. 


 ويعتقد أن استخدام أساليب التقنيات الحيوية متجمعة سوف يساعد على دفع عجلة النمو والتقدم الزراعي عالمياً، مع ضمان الأمن الغذائي عن طريق إنتاج محاصيل جديدة من انتخاب أجيال معالجة وراثياً، مما قد يقلل من استخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية واستهلاك الطاقة واستعمال المبيدات في مقاومة الآفات الزراعية. 

ومن تطبيقات التقنيات الحيوية في المجال الحيواني : إنتاج لقاحات مصنعة عن طريق استخدام طريقة دنا المندمج لبعض الأمراض الفيروسية، مما يجنب استخدام الفيروس الحي في اللقاح، وأيضاً إمكانية تشخيص الأمراض ورفع كفاءة المنتجات الحيوانية، وإنتاج سلالات أصيلة ونقية.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مجالات التقنية الحيوية*​



هناك مجالات عديدة للتقنية الحيوية منها :
أولاً: مجال الإنتاج النباتي والحيواني .
ثانياً: مجال الإنتاج الصناعي .
ثالثاً: مجال الطاقة .
رابعاً: مجال الثروة البحرية .
خامساً: مجال البيئة .
سادساً: مجال الطب والرعاية الصحية للإنسان .

وغيرها مما قد يستجد من مجالات بحثية بهدف تحسين وتطويع إمكانات الكائنات الحية من أجل خدمة الإنسان . 


التقنية الحيوية الخاصة بالطب والرعاية الصحية للإنسان والإنتاج الحيواني: 

استفادت هذه المجالات كثيراً من تطبيقات التقنية الحيوية بدءاً من إنتاج المضادات الحيوية والأدوية الأخرى في منتصف القرن الماضي إلى استخدام أساليب الهندسة الوراثية وتقنية إعادة تركيب الحامض النووي (DNA) ومعالجة الشفرات الوراثية في الحيوانات ونقلها أو ما يسمى بالعلاج الجيني، واستخدام طرق الاستنساخ (Cloning) والإخصاب الخارجي (IVF) (أطفال الأنابيب) والحقن المجهري (Microinjection) وزرع الأنسجة Tissuesculture والدمج الخلوي Chimera والخلايا الجذعـية Stemcells وتقنية التجميد Cryopreservation للخلايا والأعضاء والأجنة وإنشاء بنوك الأمشاج Sperms Banks وجراحات المناظير والعلاج بأشعة الليزر والكشف عن إمكانية الإصابة بالأمراض الخطيرة في المستقبل من خلال فحص خريطة الجينوم البشري وغيرها من التقنيات التي تساعد في علاج بعض حالات العقم عند الإنسان أو تحسين الإنتاج الحيواني أو علاج بعض الأمراض الوراثية.

وبالإضافة إلى استحداث مركبات مناعية وتشخيصية ودوائية لم تكن متاحة من قبل من خلال أساليب الهندسة الوراثية ، يمكن تكثيف إنتاج المواد المعروفة من خلال التحكم الدقيق في التركيب الوراثي للخلايا وفي العملية الإنتاجية ذاتها. 

وقد بدأت شركات الصناعات الدوائية إلى بتصميم العقاقير المعتمدة على المعلومات التي توفرها الجينات بدل الاعتماد على الكيمياء الدوائية. 
وتقدم هذه المنتجات علاجات لأمراض لم تكن متاحةً من قبل فعلى سبيل المثال أصبح الأنسولين علاجاً ممكناً لمرض السكري من خلال تقنية الحامض النووي المعاد تجميعه كما أصبح لقاحاً لمرض الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي B . 

كما سيعمل العلاج الجيني والتقنيات المضادة على تطوير علاج أفضل ولقاحات لمرض نقص المناعة البشرية المكتسب الايدز HIV، والملاريا، والسرطان ، وأمراض القلب، والاضطرابات العصبية . 

يمكن النظر إلى هذه التطبيقات في إطار قطاعين أساسيين هما:

أولاً – التشخيص: وتستخدم المواد التشخيصية المستحدثة في تشخيص الأمراض كالأمراض الوراثية والأمراض الخبيثة والأمراض الميكروبية والطفيلية والأمراض الناتجة عن خلل وظيفي لبعض الأعضاء .

ثانياً – العلاج: وذلك من خلال إنتاج مواد علاجية كالمضادات الحيوية والمستحضرات المناعية والهرمونات والانترفيرون وكذلك من خلال العلاج بتعديل الجينات البشرية ( العلاج الجيني ).


أساليب التقنية الحيوية :


أ. التقنية الحيوية التقليدية Traditionalbiotechnology

تستخدم الأساليب غير الجزيئية وتشمل مجموعة واسعة من العمليات مثل زراعة الخلايا والأنسجة Cells and tissue culture وغيرها. 


ب. التقنية الحيوية الحديثة Modernbiotechnology

تسـتخدم هـذه التقنية الأسـاليب الجزيئيـة أي أسـاليب التعامـل المباشـر مـع المادة الوراثـية DNA. 
وتشمل مجموعة من العمليات مثل التحكم بالجيناتGeneticmanipulation وإعادة اتحاد أو تجميع المادة الوراثيةRecombinant DNA . 

وقد فتحت هذه الأساليب الحديثة الطريق إلى إنتاج سلالات ذات قيمة اقتصادية عن طريق تعديل الصفات الوراثية من خلال تغيير أو نقل الجينات إلى كائن آخر، وبالتالي إحداث طفرات وراثية وهو ما يعرف بالهندسة الوراثية Geneticengineering .


----------



## ربيع عاطر (13 أغسطس 2009)

الهندسة الوراثية ( الجينية ) Genetic Engineering​ 
 تعتبر الهندسة الوراثية أهم فروع التقنية الحيوية وتختص بالتقنيات والأساليب التي يمكن عن طريقها إعادة تشكيل المادة الوراثية DNA بحذف أو إضافة أجزاء منها وذلك بهدف تغيير التركيب الوراثي للكائن الحي لإنتاج صفات وراثية جديدة ومحسنة. 
ويُتوقع أن تساهم تطبيقات التقنية الحيوية في تذليل العقبات أمام العديد من التطبيقات الصحية المتعلقة بالرعاية الطبية و كذلك في الإنتاج الزراعي والحيواني والصناعي، كما يتوقع أن تساهم في تقديم الحلول العملية لكثير من المشاكل البيئية مثل التخلص من الملوثات البيئية وإعادة تدوير المخلفات ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي وإعادة استخدامها .

 شهد الربع الأخير من القرن الماضي تقدماً هائلاً في مجال الهندسة الوراثية فقد ظهرت للمرة الأولى الحيوانات المعدلة جينياً Transgenic animals وهي الحيوانات التي نقلت إليها جينات من كائنات غريبة عنها. 

فقد أصبح من الممكن تبادل المادة الوراثية بين أجناس وأنواع مختلفة تماماً .

 ويمكن تعريف الهندسة الوراثية بأنها التقنية التي تتضمن نقل الجينات من نوع إلى نوع آخر
وقد اعتمدت الهندسة الوراثية على عدة علوم أساسية من بينها علم الخلية والوراثة والكيمياء الحيوية. 

ومنذ السبعينات ظهرت مجموعة كبيرة من الأبحاث أدت إلى إمكانية التحكم في انتقال الجينات، إذ يمكن عزل جين معين ثم نقله وزرعه في خلية أخرى.

الخطوات الأساسية للهندسة الوراثية:

 تعتمد عملية نقل الجينات على طرق واضحة تضمن سلامة نقل الجين من خلية إلى أخرى، حيث يمكن للجين المنقول تصنيع بروتينه في هذه الخلية الجديدة. 
والخطوات المتبعة في تحقيق ذلك:

1. عزل الحمض الريبي منقوص الأكسجين DNA من الكائن الذي يراد نقل مادته الوراثية ثم تنقيته.

2. قطع الحمض إلى أطراف حيث يحتوي كل طرف على مورثة معينة.


3. عزل المورثة المطلوبة.

4. نقل المورثة (الجين) المطلوب من الكائن المتبرع إلى الكائن المستقبل بواسطة ناقل مناسب.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (13 أغسطس 2009)

طرق عزل وفصل المورِّثات 

* نواقل الجينات :

توجد أنواع من البكتيريا تحتوي خلاياها على كروموسوم صغير، إضافة إلى الكروموسوم الأصلي الموجود في النواة. 
وقد أطلق على هذا الكروموسوم الصغير اسم: البلازميد. 
ويمثل هذا الأخير جزيء واحد من dna موجود على شكل حلقة مغلقة ويحمل بعض الجينات تمكن البكتيريا من مقاومة بعض المضادات الحيوية. 
وقد تمكن العلماء من عزل هذه البلازميدات وإدخالها إلى خلايا بكتيرية أخرى وأظهرت مقاومة للمضادات الحيوية. 
ومن طبيعة هذه البلازميدات أنها تتكاثر ذاتياً داخل الخلايا الجديدة ( المضيفة ) وتنتقل من جيل إلى آخر. 

وقد استخدمت البلازميدات، بعد زرع الجين المرغوب فيها، لتقوم بنقل المورثات من خلية إلى أخرى .

* قاطعات الأحماض النووية :

توجد في الخلية أنواع من الأنزيمات تقوم بقطع dna عند مناطق محددة تدعى أنزيمات التقييد. 
وتتميز مناطق القطع باحتوائها على عدد محدد من القواعد النيتروجينية. 
ويمكن لهذه الأنزيمات قطع فتيلتي dna عند مناطق غير متناظرة مما يؤدي إلى أطراف أحادية الفتيل، ويسهل التصاق هذه الأطراف بأطراف أخرى متممة. 
يتم في هذه الحالة قطع الحمض النووي من الخلايا المتبرعة والبلازميد بنفس أنزيم التقييد لأجل استحداث أطراف ذات نهايات متممة بين dna والبلازميد، وعند إضافة الأجزاء المقطوعة من dna إلى أجزاء البلازميد ليصبح بلازميد جديد يحمل جزء من dna المقطوع يمكن إدخاله في الخلية البكتيرية ليتكاثر بداخلها.

وقد تم اكتشاف أنزيمات أخرى تعرف باسم أنزيمات الربط تقوم بإغلاق الفراغ الذي أحدثه أنزيم التقييد، بهذه الصورة يستعيد البلازميد شكله الحلقي.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (16 أغسطس 2009)

أهداف الهندسة الوراثية ​ 
 مع أن كمية الإنتاج العالمي من الغذاء كافية لسد حاجة السكان على هذه الكوكب وذلك في حالة توزيعه بالعدل " تقرير عن منظمة الأغذية والزراعة العالمية " فالمشكلة ليست مشكلة إنتاج ولكنها مشكلة توزيع، فالبلدان المتقدمة الغنية تضم فقط 20 ٪ من مجموع سكان العالم ومع ذلك فإنها تستهلك نحو 86 ٪ من الاستهلاك العالمي.

 إن أهداف التحسين أو التعديل الوراثي Genetic modification باستخدام التقنية الحيوية الحديثة هي نفسها تقريباً الأهداف التي كنا نسعى إلى تحقيقها بطرائق التربية التقليدية، فكلاهما يسعى إلى تحسين إنتاجية الحيوانات وكفاءة تحويل الغذاء وزيادة قدرة الحيوانات على مقاومة الأمراض والتأقلم مع الظروف البيئية. 

إلا أن التعديل الجيني باستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة يتميز بخاصيتين جديدتين لا نستطيع تحقيقهما بالطرق القديمة وهي : 
§ سرعة الحصول على الصفات المرغوبة.
§ نقل صفات معينة ( جينات ) بين الأنواع لا يمت بعضها إلى بعض بصلة وهذا ما أدى إلى تكوين الحيوانات المعدلة وراثياً. 

ويمكن تلخيص أهداف الهندسة الوراثية في الحيوانات فيما يلي : 
1. تحسين إنتاجية الحيوانات .
2. تغيير خصائص المنتجات الحيوانية وإنتاج مركبات حيوية مهمة .
3. زيادة قدرة الحيوانات على مقاومة المرض .
4. تحسين قدرة الحيوانات على الاستفادة من العناصر الغذائية .
5. زيادة قدرة الحيوانات على التأقلم مع الظروف البيئية .
6. الكشف عن الملوثات البيئية .

 ولعل من أهم أهداف الهندسة الوراثية بالنسبة للإنسان هو الكشف عن أسرار بعض الأمراض الوراثية التي استحال علاجها في الماضي والوصول إلى علاجها باستخدام طرق الهندسة الجينية أو ما يسمى بالعلاج الجيني . 

 أمثلة عن تطبيقات الوراثة والهندسة الوراثية :
 §  في النبات : 
ساعد تطبيق الهندسة الوراثية في تطوير عمليات تحسين المحاصيل وإنتاج أصناف لها صفات إنتاجية عالية، والأمثلة عديدة في ذلك:
· تحسين نوعية البروتينات المختزنة في النباتات.
· إنتاج نباتات لها القدرة على تثبت النيتروجين وخاصة غير البقولية منها.
· إنتاج نباتات مقاومة للمبيدات والجفاف والملوحة والصقيع.



§ في الحيوان : 
 استفاد مربو الحيوانات من تطبيقات الهندسة الوراثية والتقنيات الجديدة المستعملة في هذا الميدان، مثل التلقيح الاصطناعي، ونقل الأجنة، واستخدام الأنثى كحاضنة.


----------



## blue iris (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكمسعيده جدا بوجودي بينكم
ارجو مساعدتكم


انا ادرس حاليا ماجستير تقنيات حيويه
و مطالبة بكتابة سيمينار يتحدت عن دور التقنيات الحيوية و الهندسة الوراثية بعلاج مرض معين
و عجزت عن ايجاد موضوع معين و ايجاد مراجع تساعدني فيه


لذلك ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------

